# Check out the color on my Jaguar



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

She is starting to get really pretty color.


----------



## westcoaster (Jun 24, 2009)

Sweet looking Jag =D>


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice :thumb: He's a little fatty too :lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks westcoaster


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Nathan, that's a female. All my fish are fatties, that's what happens when your name is lil mama. :lol:


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

Nathan43 said:


> He's a little fatty too :lol:


 might be caused by the jelly bean substrate...


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

She looks great!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

lloyd said:


> Nathan43 said:
> 
> 
> > He's a little fatty too :lol:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks phishes. Does anyone else think that Jaguars look a little like Florida bass? It's illegal to keep a bass in captivity here in Florida.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

looks a lot like my female Jag, nice little girl  how big is she? mines pushing 8-9" now.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks gage  She is a shy one, hard to get her to stay out when I put the ruler up to the tank. I'd say about 5" or 5 1/2". She is so mellow. The only time I have seen her get aggressive is when there was Convict fry in the 125. She would hit the school of fry so fast and so hard you would hardly see it happen. Needless to say those fry didn't last long between the Jag and the Pleco. Love to see a pic of your Jag


----------



## mustafayh (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello all,

I am completely new to the fish world, I have a 75G aquarium with a male Jaguar cichlide. I am in complete love with this fish, he is such a playful fish, loves to play. I feel bad for him because when I am not home there is nothing going on and I feel as if the fish might feel lonely in the tank. I am looking for another fish to add to the tank but I have been reading these fish are very aggressive and they dont give their territory away. Since some of you have jaguar fish, What do you recommend for me to put in the tank with him so they can play while I am away.

Thank you in Advance
Mustafa


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

mustafayh said:


> ...I feel as if the fish might feel lonely in the tank...What do you recommend for me to put in the tank with him so they can play while I am away.


 comets (or any other fish safe to eat), java fern (or any other plant affordable to destroy), maybe pebble sized substrate (to redecorate with). those will keep him busy for a bit, but predators don't really get bored alone-more like content.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

How big is your male Jag? I have a male Firemouth in with my female Jag. He hates her but she LOVES him :lol: Whatever you pick I would think a female would be more compatable than a male. It would have to be something smaller than the Jag like a Convict, Salvini, G. Danios, Silver Dollars etc. How long has he been by himself?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

[/quote]
but predators don't really get bored alone-more like content.[/quote]
Not trying to argue with you but I don't agree with this statement in all cases. Except in the case of Flowerhorns. I think big smart fish need other little fish to "boss" around. I have a Midas, Green Terror, Jaguar and Escondido all these fish have smaller fish in with them. I think they are happier with the other fish. The big fish don't view the smaller fish as a threat and leave them alone. The small fish work as a clean up crew too.


----------



## mustafayh (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you for your replies.

My jag is about 6" long by eyeballing it, But i will put it by a ruler and get a good aproximation of how big it is. for now i must go and check those fishes you recommended lil mama and see which ones i like...

thanks


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

lloyd said:


> ...but predators don't really get bored alone-more like content.





lil mama said:


> Not trying to argue with you but I don't agree with this statement in all cases. Except in the case of Flowerhorns. I think big smart fish need other little fish to "boss" around. I have a Midas, Green Terror, Jaguar and Escondido all these fish have smaller fish in with them. I think they are happier with the other fish. The big fish don't view the smaller fish as a threat and leave them alone. The small fish work as a clean up crew too.


 you had me, until you implied the terms 'smart' and 'happier' to your fish...


----------



## mustafayh (Jun 30, 2009)

I have some questions:

** I am going away for a week (10 days) and I dont know what to do in terms of feeding my fish ( I am not soo worried about the water)
** When its time to change some water out of the aquarium(weekly), the new water that i will pour in, do i have to leave it and chlorinate it before pouring it in the tank or can i just add it to the tank.

my jaguar is a smart fish, my sister have been training her and so if you put your head close to the tank it will follow your head wherever you take it, and if you open close your mouth the fish will do the same  i love him


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

lloyd said:


> lloyd said:
> 
> 
> > ...but predators don't really get bored alone-more like content.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

mustafayh said:


> I have some questions:
> 
> ** I am going away for a week (10 days) and I dont know what to do in terms of feeding my fish ( I am not soo worried about the water)
> ** When its time to change some water out of the aquarium(weekly), the new water that i will pour in, do i have to leave it and chlorinate it before pouring it in the tank or can i just add it to the tank.
> ...


1st question- they make feeders that work on a timer, not sure how well they work I have never used one, sorry.
2cd question-You always must dechlorinate water when adding it to your tank.


----------

